
Florida sheriff bans deputies, visitors from wearing masks - 7402
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/12/masks-florida-ban-billy-woods/
======
bradknowles
Alternative link: [http://archive.today/0qUUs](http://archive.today/0qUUs)

